# Recommendations for bee plants in NC



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

gfbees13 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations of bee plants that would grow well in Western NC?


More details would be helpful. Type of landscape? How big of an area? Trees? What is your goal with the planting? So many variables. What I would suggest is plantings that would fill dearths. For us that is summer. 

HTH,
Shane


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

For quick results (1-5 years) from planting/seeding: Sumac species, clovers, sourwood seedings, privet shrubs, russian olive shrubs and Evodia beebee tree seedings. 

Longer (5-15) years: tulip popular trees and Linden basswood trees.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

UTvolshype said:


> For quick results (1-5 years) from planting/seeding: . . . sourwood seedings


I thought Sourwood took longer, like 10-15 from seeding to bloom.


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

Specialkayme said:


> I thought Sourwood took longer, like 10-15 from seeding to bloom.


I have seen seed heads on plants four feet high but with sourwood it depends on density of nectar producing trees and the right weather during June/July if your going to get any honey off the flow.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

There are plenty of trees around, I was thinking more like a bush. A bush that would grow well in full sun, and cold-hardy. Also, any suggestions for a cover crop? (Buckwheat or something else) I was also wondering, where would I buy buckwheat?


----------



## MikeW (Nov 4, 2014)

Try getting blueberry bushes. I got 40 blueberry bush and they do well. You should have enough chill hours to set a crop. Really any fruit tree, apples, peach, pear, cherry. 

If you have any tulip poplar trees they grow great in NC. Also white dutch clover, buckwheat, shrubs try flagrant honeysuckle. They are extremely fast growing and have a boat load of blooms. Any blubs -- crocus especially for this time as they will be up next month.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

gfbees13 said:


> I was also wondering, where would I buy buckwheat?


Southern States.

I've never had much success with the stuff myself though. Usually produces enough nectar to keep the bees busy and rear some brood. That's about it.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

Black & blue salvia, Beards tongue , narrow leaf sunflower are great. Cold hardy and drought/deer resistant. Mid summer until frost and will come back next year if you mulch for winter.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I was think of planting Borage. Has anyone tried it? Everwilde has large packets pretty cheap.


----------



## TheCompound (Jan 24, 2011)

I've grown both white and blue borage. The blue bloomed a little ahead of the white and my bees seemed to much prefer the blue. However, that could be a matter of something else blooming once the white started. Easy to grow annual that can reseed itself fairly well.


----------

